# Screeching PSU... definantly enough power



## wackasmack (Aug 18, 2008)

I had just replaced the PSU on my custom desktop that is now charging 2 gtx 280s, 2 2GB rams, quad core CPU, and a 780i SLI. The PSU i bought to replace my 900 watts PSU is a 1300 watt tagan itz made by ABS. It seems to have fixed my earlier problem of a screeching sound when high rendering in applications is required. But, of course, another problem sprouts; my PSU wont stop screeching!!! My system is running fine apart from the first 3 USB lockups. Is my motherboard receiving insuffecient power!? Is my PSU faulty? please dont say its faulty...

This sound occurs during the whole time the system is ON.

Any replies would be great, thanks!


----------



## skyhintack (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure, but some psu's work fine upside down, but I read somewhere online that some make that terrible screetching noise when their in the wrong way. If yours is right-side up, try upside down. If it's upside down, try right-side up.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Really suspicious that the noise might be PSU fan - either blades making light contact with some interference of its bearings are shot or being dynamically loaded the wrong way - Skyintack's suggestion is worth a try - also, whilst you have it out the case - see if you can identify where the noise is coming from - see if you can determine that it is,or isn't "mechanical noise"


----------



## wackasmack (Aug 18, 2008)

haha, thanks for the odd solution, but then my screw holes would be off. i'll be sure to give it a try though!


----------



## wackasmack (Aug 18, 2008)

well i still have yet to try the upside down thing. My screws are a little tight at the moment hehe. And yes it is mechanical based as i have no speakers or headphones yet. Thank you for the replies keep them coming!


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

If you are confident the noise is "mechanical" - the overwhelming inference is that the PSU fan is the culprit and if you can't see anything interfering with the free spinning of the fan blades - then its very likely the bearings.:sigh:

Sorry - but if its got dodgy bearings - the best you can do is a fan / motor replacement - which is a total PiA:upset:

If it were me - I'd be sending the dodgy PSU back for a replacement - coz dodgy bearings very rarely heal themselves and if they seize up - then your PSU will be without cooling and all the disasters that are consequent upon a PSU cooking itself :4-thatsba


----------



## wackasmack (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I really hope that i dont need to replace this thing, because that will be my 2nd PSU RMA. LOL more solutions would be so great and thanks for all the help chicken man hehe :O. I also stuck some thin plastic cords in the PSU fans to stop them. It didn't relieve the noise. Could this problem also be bios based? Because my old PSU 900 watts was making a loud screechy beep sound when in high rendered applications. Now i am in a bigger mess as it is happening with this one aswell! + that irritating screech that happens constantly in or out an application. The first situation is probably not power supply based and could be from the CPU.

Thanks! (more replies please)


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

OK - if the noise stopped when you briefly stopped the fan blades - then it is the fan / motor bearings BUT if the noise continued even with the blades stopped - it isn't the fan / motor.

Sorry - my skills don't go past the mechanical bits :sigh:- maybe a wiser TSF head than mine can comment - I have heard that capacitors can make weird noises when under some kinds of stress - but I don't know how, why or how to fix them.

If you have the PSU out of the case and everything disconnected (other than input power) does it still make the noise??

Guess you will need to stand by for some higher skilled inputs:sigh:


----------



## wackasmack (Aug 18, 2008)

Well thanks for your ideas, i am very grateful. When you say input, do you mean the motherboard?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: No - the input power from your wall socket. 

The idea is to see if the noise is still there when there is no load on the PSU whatsoever - this info might help some of TSF "wiser heads than mine" diagnosing the issues / come up with a solution.

Frankly - & even though I know zip about electronics :sigh: - if it's noisy under no load - I would be doing a RMA ASAP


----------



## wackasmack (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok well with the power supply on it doesnt make any noise. When you say no load on it that means i wont be able to even start up the pc to check it so i might have to try with the Motherboard Pins in.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes - no load means nothing connected to the PSU output leads - just plugged into the wall socket and powered up.

If it makes no noise when set up like this - that info might be useful the more skilled TSF experts in diagnosing where the issues are


----------

